# مهم بخصوص مواتير السيارات الكهربية اختراع بطارية طويلة المفعول



## mohamedhusen951 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يخليكم ياجماعه فى واحد صاحبى اخترع بطارية بمواد معينة بتحتاج شحن كل 10 ايام مع الشغل المستمر بس المشكلة انها بتعطى من 7000 الى 10000 وات يعنى حوالى 40 الى 65 امبير بتيار 220 فولت تقريبا
وممكن نستخدم هذا الاختراع فى السيارات الكهربية 
بس عاوزين نعرف هل الطاقة دى تشغل موتور عربية كهربة وتبقى سرعتها كام؟و يكون الموتور ده كام حصان؟ ارجو من المهندسين المختصين التعاون معى بشان تصميم سيارة لانها ستحتاج شحن كل 10 ايام يعنى مداها لانهاية لمدة 10 ايام وممكن نكتب اسم مهندس محترم معانا فى الاختراع والبراءة وهنقدمه لاى شركة كبيرة زى نيسان او تويوتا
ارجو الرد بالمنتدى ومناقشة معلومات بسيطة هنا بالمنتدى


----------



## aminabdulhady (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بطارية قدرتها عظيمة يا رب تفيد الناس


----------



## hema777777 (18 أبريل 2011)

سؤال للأخ الفاضل صاحب الاختراع هل هذه البطارية تعمل بالهيدروجين
فانا استخرجت الهيدروجين بكفاءة ولم استطع الاستفادة منه بأى شيء


----------



## mar7aba_01 (18 أبريل 2011)

عضيم ممكن التعون من أجل تحقيق إنجاز عربي وليس ببيع الإختراع للأجانب فمتى سنستعيد أمجادنا.


----------



## حسام الموسى (22 أبريل 2011)

اريد معلومات اكثر عن البطارية من ناحية الحجم والمواد الكيميائية المصنوعة منها 
لانه يجب ان تكون امنة على المستخدم بالدرجة الاولى و يجب ان تتوفر فيها الشروط التاليه :
1-لا تنفجر اذا تعرضت الى تيار عالي اثناء الشحن او سحب تيار اثناء الاستخدام
2- سهولة الشحن بأن لا تأخذ وقت طويل واي مستخدم عادي ان يشحنها دون متخصص
3-سهلة الصيانة لانه البطاريات المستخدمة في هذا الوقت اذا تلف جزء منها يجب استبدالها


----------



## miltronique (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا انا لا اميل الى التصديق بدون دليل
اذ انه يلزمك براءة اختراع للبطارية وحدها
وبعد ذلك تستطيع نشر معلومات عن بطاريتك هذه
ثم تبحث عن من يشاركك في صناعة سيارة كهربائية (او بالاحرى يشاركونك)
ارجوا التوفيق للجميع


----------

